# Frank Smith's Daylilies!



## neo-guy (May 19, 2009)

Many of you know of Frank Smith of Krull Smith Orchids, and his passion for Paphs, but he also has a passion for breeding very fine Daylilies!

On my visit to the Redlands show, Fred Clarke and I went up to Apopka to visit Frank and his Daylily nursery. They were in full bloom!! 
Frank was readying his place for the national show this week.

I took over a hundred pictures of his daylilies, both introduced varieties and new seedlings.

Here are a couple of varieties:

Crystelle Smith (named after his mom!)






new seedling





a "poly" variety with extra petals and sepals





You can see all the pictures here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/minicatt/sets/72157618395316096/

Peter.


----------



## nikv (May 19, 2009)

Very cool! I love daylilies myself and have created my own hybrids. Some of the first seedlings are starting to bloom now. I can only hope that mine are half as good as Frank Smith's daylilies.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2009)

Believe it or not, Daylilies are supposed to be his main plant products!!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2009)

WOW!!! SO great colours!!! My lilies got attacked by aphids and some buds start getting brown patches, but rather late than never, I put some ladybug larvas to solve the problem...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 19, 2009)

Hunh? My day lillies don't look like that! JEALOUS!


----------



## Gilda (May 19, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW daylilies have come a long way !! Those are stunning !


----------



## P-chan (May 19, 2009)

Frank Smith daylillies rock!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2009)

How come I don't see day lilies like that around here???!!!


----------

